# what is this? is this infection?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres a pic...i got him in with my shipment yesterday..it doesnt seem like its getting better and he is away from all the others usually at the top of the tank there is that big spot on the top of him as u can see the difference in color and it looks like swelling then there is a chunk out of the top of his skin up there and its showing alot of redness there...what should i do? melafix is already in the tank and all levels are perfect...let me know 
thanks
mtx1


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you have an internal bacterial infection, if it was my fish I would treat it with this *pic attached*

Don H no doubt has a more informed opinion and better advice, but where is he?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It looks like a nasty open ulcer... most likely an aeronomas bacterial infection. I would net the fish out and swab the open wound with betadine or iodine. It's a disinfectant that you can purchase at any grocery store or drug store. Make sure you don't get this stuff any where near the gills or the eyes. Hopefully this will kill the bacteria in the general area and give the fish some relief to heal on it's own.

Make sure you keep the water as clean as possible. If the ulcer still looks like it's spreading than, as a last resort, I would treat it with antibiotics.

Good luck.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

it died before i got home







he was my favorite... 
RIP scar


----------

